# Humminbird 718 mit Dual Beam Plus oder Quadra Beam Geber?



## Per (21. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich will mir das Humminbird 718 kaufen, lohnt sich der mehr preis für die version mit Quadra Beam Geber oder ist das der Dual Beam Plus Geber auch ausreichend?|uhoh:
Wird mein erstes Echolot und bin mir da nicht so sicher...
Ps. ist der Preis von 250€ für die Dual Beam Plus version gut???

Gruß
Per


----------



## Briese (22. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit Dual Beam Plus oder Quadra Beam Geber?*

Das kommt sehr auf den Einsatz an. Im tiefen Wasser macht der Quadra wenig Sinn, im flachen ist er angebrachter.

Zum Preis: Selber googeln macht schlau.

Briese


----------



## Fischsuppe (24. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 mit Dual Beam Plus oder Quadra Beam Geber?*

Hallo,
beim Quadrabeam hast du zusätzlich Dualbeam. Der Aufpreis für flache Gewässer lohnt sich definitiv. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann man schön nachvollziehen, wo z.B. ein Baum anfäng und endet. Ziemlich nützliche Angelegenheit, wenn man teure Wobbler durchs Wasser schleift.


----------

